# Rumors, rumors, and more rumors oh my!



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Sorry about the title, its probably a little gay. Anyways Some news has been flying around the Charlotte Observer, such as Jay Williams being in great shape, working out with Raymond Felton and Dee Brown, in the past, the Bobcats were a team who were very interested in his recovery. Sean May wants to be a Bobcat(no thanks). Felton has passed Deron on some draft boards, hes been having really good workouts and could go 4-7. BickerStaff liked what he saw in Warrick, said he would go in the top 15 picks. 

BICERSTAFF DOES NOT WANT TO TRADE THE 5TH AND 13TH. But he would rather package Toronto's future 1st with the 5th pick to move up.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if Bickerstaff would trade the 5th and Toronto's future pick for #3 and two bad contracts. Then Portland could send #35 to No to assure the Blazers that they could still get Gerald Green at #5


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I wonder if Bickerstaff would trade the 5th and Toronto's future pick for #3 and two bad contracts. Then Portland could send #35 to No to assure the Blazers that they could still get Gerald Green at #5


Charlotte doesn't want any bad contracts right now. They need to focus on Free Agency.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlotte doesn't even have the space for bad contracts as they don't get to use 100% of the salary cap yet.


----------

